# hello thailand



## prty_gurl (Apr 9, 2012)

Could anyone please tell me the hotel cost in thailand?Im planning to travel thailand for this coming summer holiday and dont have any idea how much money do I need to enjoy my trip.I might stay about one week or more.I would highly appreciate ur reply..thanks


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Where do you plan to visit in Thailand? Hotel prices can vary wildly depending on location and quality.


----------



## prty_gurl (Apr 9, 2012)

Moolor said:


> Where do you plan to visit in Thailand? Hotel prices can vary wildly depending on location and quality.


Actually I dont know which one because there are lot of nice places to go.I wanna experience the nightlife,food and shops.do u have any suggestions?for the hotel maybe not expensive hotel is good as long as it is accessible to some nice places.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think you need to google hotels in thailand and take it from there

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think you need to google hotels in thailand and take it from there
> 
> Jo xx


might be an idea to pick a city, too


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Google full moon party , is that what you are looking for in nightlife?


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

Hotel prices also vary according to time of year, high and low seasons would probably be similar to what you would have experienced in the Philippines. I agree with Jojo and Xabiachica, pick a city, or two, maybe one up north, say Chiang Mai and one down south, say Hua Hin or Phuket and do a price comparrison.


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

Try agoda.com or asia rooms.com they seem to have every thing covered price wise and for high and low season's good luck travel safe.


----------



## Digitalwolf2017 (Oct 21, 2011)

prty_gurl said:


> Actually I dont know which one because there are lot of nice places to go.
> 
> I wanna experience the nightlife,food and shops.do u have any suggestions?for the hotel maybe not expensive hotel is good as long as it is accessible to some nice places.


Thailand is a country a little larger than California. You will need to do a little more research yourself to figure out where you want to go, then reask the question with at least a city in mind. There are a lot of great videos on youtube that are city specific. Great choice of a country to vacation in though. There are so many adventures that await you and most at really reasonable prices. 

Good luck and God Bless!


----------



## prty_gurl (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks wazza for the sites,,,im gonna check it out..


----------



## prty_gurl (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks u all guys for ur responses..appreciate it,,,cant wait to travel...I made some changes.Actually im now in China in Nanjing and planning to fly from here to Nanning,china then take a train to Hanoi and go to Halong Bay.Then just some places closes Halong Bay then bounce to Laos in Luang Prabang then some places then to Thailand...in Chiang Mai to Khon Kaen...


----------

